# Limb bolt setting SF Forged +



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

horndog said:


> I'm assembling a new SF Forged + (25")with a set of SF premium carbon and wood limbs (short) at 34LBs.
> I didn't get any information with the riser so I'm working from Internet search information.
> I would like to know the limb bolt setting. Currently I have them set at six turns from bottom.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have a SF Forged Plus riser 25" with SF Premium Carbon Limbs (Shorts) also. I shoot 28.5" DL and have my
Limb Bolts 3 full turns from completely tight and shoot 24#. My brace height is 8.5" with a 62 1/2" string. I believe 6 full turns
is too much. I do not have any stacking problem with mine and it is very quiet. ( I am 5'9" tall). I like to have my limb bolts sit
flat on my limbs when the bow is strung. No gap is showing when looking at them from the side. However someone on this forum
may have another opinion. See attached photo. Regards
Norman


----------



## horndog (Jan 5, 2009)

Norman2 said:


> ...Hi, I have a SF Forged Plus riser 25" with SF Premium Carbon Limbs (Shorts) also. I shoot 28.5" DL and have my
> Limb Bolts 3 full turns from completely tight and shoot 24#. My brace height is 8.5" with a 62 1/2" string. I believe 6 full turns
> is too much. I do not have any stacking problem with mine and it is very quiet. ( I am 5'9" tall). I like to have my limb bolts sit
> flat on my limbs when the bow is strung. No gap is showing when looking at them from the side. However someone on this forum
> ...


Thanks for the reply,

As per your suggestion I changed the limb bolts from six to three turns from bottom. The stacking is gone but the brace height is still 8 1/8.

In my youth I was 5'9". If it wasn't for shooting compound target I wouldn't have the strength to pull 34#

Regards,
Stuart

[edit] The string length is the the only thing lift, Ill try shorting it up.


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Stuart, I know what you mean as I only pull 24# on my recurve and used to shoot a Bowtech Compound 3d Target Bow. I am now 72 years young. See Photo. Regards
Norman
PS: 8 1/8' Brace height is OK with 34# as long as it shoots quiet. My string is 1/2" shorter than yours. Not to worry. Regards
Norman


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

I find it interesting that references to limb bolt settings are frequently referred to as "from the bottom", i.e., 3 turns from the bottom or 6 turns from the bottom. From a safety perspective this is somewhat meaningless although most likely coincidental. 

Does anyone check to see how many threads are *engaged* anymore? I know the current edition Hoyt manual specifically says no more than 6 from the bottom which is a change from prior editions which recommend having a minimum of 6 threads *engaged*.


----------



## horndog (Jan 5, 2009)

horndog said:


> I'm assembling a new SF Forged + (25")with a set of SF premium carbon and wood limbs (short) at 34LBs.
> I didn't get any information with the riser so I'm working from Internet search information.
> I would like to know the limb bolt setting. Currently I have them set at six turns from bottom.
> 
> ...





Seattlepop said:


> I find it interesting that references to limb bolt settings are frequently referred to as "from the bottom", i.e., 3 turns from the bottom or 6 turns from the bottom. From a safety perspective this is somewhat meaningless although most likely coincidental.
> 
> Does anyone check to see how many threads are *engaged* anymore? I know the current edition Hoyt manual specifically says no more than 6 from the bottom which is a change from prior editions which recommend having a minimum of 6 threads *engaged*.


... and your question is?


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

horndog said:


> ... and your question is?


No problem, I wasn't referring to only Hoyt risers. The Hoyt manual shouldn't be thought to represent every other riser brand, thus the question: "Does *anyone* check to see how many threads are *engaged* anymore?" I shoot Hoyt and I still establish the minimum limb weight setting by six threads *engaged* (ok sometimes I cheat with five at lower weights) and then set tiller, etc. I guess I'm just old school.

Go HAWKS!


----------



## horndog (Jan 5, 2009)

Seattlepop said:


> No problem, I wasn't referring to only Hoyt risers. The Hoyt manual shouldn't be thought to represent every other riser brand, thus the question: "Does *anyone* check to see how many threads are *engaged* anymore?" I shoot Hoyt and I still establish the minimum limb weight setting by six threads *engaged* (ok sometimes I cheat with five at lower weights) and then set tiller, etc. I guess I'm just old school.
> 
> Go HAWKS!


In my case three turns from bottom equals three threads showing. The back side shows the threads almost level.


----------



## horndog (Jan 5, 2009)

Norman2 said:


> ... Hi Stuart, I know what you mean as I only pull 24# on my recurve and used to shoot a Bowtech Compound 3d Target Bow. I am now 72 years young. See Photo. Regards
> Norman
> PS: 8 1/8' Brace height is OK with 34# as long as it shoots quiet. My string is 1/2" shorter than yours. Not to worry. Regards
> Norman


I added 15 turns and now I get a brace height well within min. specs of 8 1\4 I get 8 7\16.
BTW what arrows do you use?

Regards,
Stuart


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm running redline's in my bow...light, accurate and relatively inexpensive. Redlines are no longer made (but they're still available) and have been replaced by Carbon One's

Don't worry about number of turns, just twist and shoot until you get minimal vibrations and noise. Once you get it tuned you can get a string made closer to the length that works for your bow.


----------



## horndog (Jan 5, 2009)

I've got ordered a dozen carbon One's


----------



## Tuck53 (Jan 13, 2013)

For the string, it is reccommended that at least 10 twists are in the string with a max of 30-40+, many archers shoot with more. With modern low stretch string materials it provides a little mechanical 'give' in the string system.


----------

